
Is reheated pasta less fattening? - thret
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-29629761
======
resca79
When I was at school and University I was agnostic waterpolo player. It's a
very intensive sport with 3 hours of workout per day, and some days double
session. A intensive sport like this can totally change your relation with the
food because you can eat everything you want. The problems arrived when I got
my degree and I ended to play as agonistic. My body started to inflate like a
ball, in few years I have gained 20-25 kilos. That was a big deal because I'm
little and I have good muscle mass with broad shoulders, in other words I had
look like a cubic. Loss weight is pretty simple, just go to a dietician and
many kilos go away , but the hardest thing is after you finish the diet.
During all my diets I was hungry and at the end I always got the my initial
weight. I read a book about proteic diet and I tried it . Well I have lose 18
kg and it looks like I done an Fdisk on my body. Now I do not like pizza ,
pasta , because they do not give me the satisfaction as before. Also I
discovered oat bran , that is great because it catchs the eaten fat and it
deletes the your hungry. Just my experience

~~~
rsync
One possible takeaway here is that vigorous exercise for 2 to 3 hours, 5 or 6
days per week is a decent strategy.

There's a lot of petty optimization going on in the world of fitness and
weight loss ... in reality you don't need a diet or a fitbit or a fashionable
caveman lifestyle if you're just outside moving a lot.

~~~
autism_hurts
Most people don't have the time to move.

If you want to change your body composition, you can do it entirely with the
time you already use - eating - without having to do anything else.

I find fixing people's diet habits -- then pushing them into fitness once they
have clean eating down pat as a habit, is much better than "just run it off"

------
taternuts
I've pretty much cut out sugar and most carbs for 4-5 years now. I was never
fat, but I wanted to lose those 5 extra pounds around my hips that just seemed
impossible to shed for me doing a standard, less caloric diet and lots of
exercise. Cutting out sugars/breads worked wonders for me personally, and at
stretches in life when I'm feeling really lazy and don't want to work out,
it's way easier to regulate my body weight using a low-carb regimen and still
be able to eat large, satisfying meals.

~~~
penguindev
Congrats on such a long time sticking with it.

I've been on low carb 2 years, no wheat, down from 225 to 180 with 0 exercise,
and I'm 34. In the middle of that stretch, I had a regression due to eating
too much fat (fat bombs, sour cream, heavy cream, butter, etc.) and I bounced
up.

So I decided to just eat protein and what fat comes naturally with it, and not
add any extra pure fat, for as long as I'm trying to burn my own fat. And
that's worked well - basically meat, eggs, cheese. In fact, I'm probably about
done with the loss phase now. Yay!

And I don't get 'hangry' as my wife would say, due to blood sugar crashes, so
mentally I'm much better.

~~~
taternuts
> I had a regression due to eating too much fat (fat bombs, sour cream, heavy
> cream, butter, etc.)

I went through this phase too - at one point I was eating things for breakfast
that even Ron Swanson would have thought was disgusting :)

------
norswap
Looks like this violates Betteridge's law of headlines!

------
kolev
Refined carbs may not have an immediately negative effect on your health, but
they should be avoided if you want to live long and healthily. A lot of people
look at carbs only from the perspective of diabetes, weight gain, and taxing
your pancreas, but there's more - don't ignore glycation, which has harmful
effects way beyond diabetes, which is considered to be "accelerated aging" due
to AGEs [1]. My supplementation is specifically targeting AGEs and try to
reduce fast carbs as much as possible. I love yams, cold potatoes with vinegar
and cold rice (to get resistant starch), and raw fruits, so, I'm not saying
carbs should be avoided at all, but definitely should be reduced to a bare
minimum and in forms where you get more than just carbs - loads of
phytochemicals. Commercial pasta and bread are terrible not only because of
the carbs, but also because of the fortification - folic acid should be
avoided as roughly 30% cannot metabolize it and free folic acid is without a
doubt harmful - especially to Mexicans due to wide-spread methylation issues.
If you have 23andMe, go check your methylation and detox profile here [2]
(it's a free service). It was an eye-opening subject to me and explained much
of the evidence why blindly (over)supplementing could be harmful!

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_glycation_end-
product](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_glycation_end-product)

[2] [https://geneticgenie.org/methylation-
analysis/](https://geneticgenie.org/methylation-analysis/)

~~~
kolev
I'm sure I got downvoted by a carbhead.

------
sinaa
Did they use a sample size of 5?!

Has there been any relevant publications on this topic?

~~~
tucosan
Using such a small sample size to draw any relevant conclusions is indeed a
weird methodology. If their findings were to be true, I would surely try it
out. For now this rather looks like one of those nutrition recommendations
that have no real foundation in research. Sadly.

~~~
hawkice
I see a lot of posts by the author curious as to why people downvoted -- is it
okay if I ask? This seems like _the_ comment I would want to read if I had the
option of selecting a tl;dr or general reaction. He's not even saying they're
wrong, he's just saying that without using a larger sample size the
recommendation isn't founded in research. This appears true -- it's primarily
built from induction over other ideas.

------
jbb555
The article appears to not answer the question. It makes claims that reheated
pasta raises blood sugar more slowly, but seems to say nothing about if it's
more fattening.

~~~
DanBC
The reason it raises blood sugar more slowly is because some of the
carbohydrate is converted into, effectively, dietary fibre. That means you get
fewer calories for the same serving size.

~~~
oAlbe
What I was wondering about this: the article says to have cooled the pasta
overnigh. But does this work anyway if you cool it passing under cold water?

------
plg
wait ... pasta is fattening? I eat pasta ALL THE TIME and I am far from "fat"

~~~
monitron
It's a simple carbohydrate. So, depending on who you ask, it causes blood
sugar spikes leading to insulin resistance, leaves you hungry again a few
hours later, is addictive, and causes other maladies. Along with white bread,
sugary drinks, cereals, etc., etc.

There are a lot of reasons one might not get fat, so a thin person who eats
pasta is not surprising. But a fat person with a pasta addiction (like me) has
a good idea where to start changing his diet.

~~~
viewer5
Is non-white bread different?

~~~
lingben
I used to eat a lot of whole wheat bread until I discovered that its glycemic
index is not that different and even more shocking, that it acts like a
'sponge' soaking up and removing many other useful vitamins, minerals and
micro-nutrients from the gut

------
cjf4
If fitness culture has "broscience", than this is its "highbrowscience"
counterpart.

------
booruguru
Why is everyone being downvoted for asking simple, inoffensive questions?

------
penguindev
So low tar cigarettes are not as deadly as regular. Let's all have low tar
cigarettes, because they're healthy.

Yeah, that's shamelessly ripped from Dr. William Davis, but it shows the logic
problem.

I have to shake my head at people trying to run around the problem of
carbohydrate intolerance by insisting theres a 'healthy way' to consume them.
Any other food would have people advising you to stay the hell away from it if
you're intolerant. But you know why carbs are different? Because they're so
cheap, and governments for whatever reasons seem to want a large population
(in more ways than one) rather than smaller, healthier ones.

Anywho, good luck to everyone doing the exact opposite of what the government
funded "science" and corporate "health care" tell you what to do. It would be
hard to do any worse...

